# Systema vid clip



## GouRonin (Feb 26, 2003)

Jellyman...I love this clip. It has a bit of everything. Parts from the _"Fist Fighting Festival"_ from Russia and the mass attacks defense.

http://www.systemauk.com/video/mass1ff.mpg

The best things about all of it is that it's far more real than many of the videos you see out there where they are very _"theoretical"_ in nature. It shows how Systema is used in action.

I also recognize some of these _"excercises"_ Ha ha ha!


----------



## jellyman (Feb 26, 2003)

heh, I got it off the latino systema (I think hosted in Mexico?) site that RobP listed. Funnily enough, it's actually linked to RobP's site.


----------



## Sifu DangeRuss (Feb 26, 2003)

That looks so familiar, that's right it's Nordstrom's After Christmas Sale.   I was there.  Unfortunately some li'l ol' lady smacked me upside the head with her purse, when I was trying to grab the same jacket she had her eye on... and the next thing I knew I was staring up at the flourescant lights in the employee lunchroom.:rofl:


----------



## RobP (Feb 27, 2003)

Didn't you know that on reaching a certain age ladies are sent to secret training camps to learn Granny Fu. The Russian verison is called Babushkabo

Here's a thought - how come you never see big old ladies, only lil' old ladies?


----------



## Rommel (Feb 28, 2003)

POST MORE!!!

I love watching systema video clips. I need more!!!


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rommel _
> *POST MORE!!!
> I love watching systema video clips. I need more!!! *



I don't think there is a 12 step program for Systema.


----------



## Pervaz (Mar 5, 2003)

RobP has some great video clips - I think there are a couple of clips showing some soliders training (only a few seconds longbut you recongnise a lot of the rolling, duck walks and a spot of knife work for fun!!)

P


----------



## Rommel (Mar 5, 2003)

Yeah,

I hope RobP puts out even more video clips for us to study. He has a great Weg page. Keep up the good work Rob.

By the way, we need more. Give us more precious video clips. We likes them. Very precious. Please. Please!!!


----------



## RobP (Mar 5, 2003)

Thanks guys.

I hope to be adding more clips next week, including footage of Sergei in the UK and some from last Saturdays UK meet.

cheers

Rob


----------



## jellyman (Mar 6, 2003)

nice


----------



## Rommel (Mar 6, 2003)

I hope to be adding more clips next week, including footage of Sergei in the UK and some from last Saturdays UK meet.


----------



## Alex (Mar 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rommel _
> *
> 
> By the way, we need more. Give us more precious video clips. We likes them. Very precious. Please. Please!!!
> ...



Rommel, 

I think it is about time you set up your own web site.  I know you have some  really good footage from the last couple of months.  For instance, that day we did pushups for the whole class (at least that's what it felt like).  That was some really good energy work.  

Come on Rommel, hook us up with some of that sweet footage.  Come on man, please, please, pleeeeeeease!!! 

Alex


----------



## Rommel (Mar 6, 2003)

I am saving up for a good video compressor. I'm still learning the technology and will be sharing some footage. BUt until then, you'll have to wait.:waah:


----------



## jellyman (Mar 6, 2003)

It's really all about the format and the software, rather than the hardware, imo.

Remember, we're not talking DVD quality, we're talking internet. I initially used an All-in-Wonder, got really slick quality mpegs. But when I threw them up to be downloaded, a lot of people without broadband complained about the large size for small (albeit hih-quality) footage. Then a power surge wiped my card. Now I use a DVC80 (usb, costs about $60 - $80) and get decent quality in WMV format using movie-maker. My only beef is with the sound, but I'm working on that. If you have USB2, it's better than fire-wire.

If you have winXP, Movie Maker pretty much covers your editing needs, especially with the last release. Otherwise, equivalent software can be had for about $80-$100. (all prices canadian currency).

If you plan on doing commercial video editing and producing, it is worth your while to go high end, but imo it's better to walk before you run.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 11, 2003)

Yes, lots of video clips and photos at:
http://www.systemauk.com/video2.htm


----------



## arnisador (Dec 13, 2003)

It looks like there are more video clips available here now.


----------



## jellyman (Dec 13, 2003)

There's also some nice clips on VV's board


----------



## arnisador (Jan 1, 2004)

http://hamiltonsystema.bserv.com/


----------



## jellyman (Jan 1, 2004)

That one should be expiring soon. I let the contract run out. However, if you go to my site, I've transferred to a new vault (except the ones being hosted via Martial Talk real estate).


----------

